# Tis the Season



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Just thought I would poke fun at myself as we are netering the time when every new gun dog owner freaks out because their dog is not doing 100 yard retrieves as they approach their first season... man ... it seems an awful long time ago... but I am sure that we will see the same plea very soon...

Just remember to love those pups... they won't be very young for very long... hunt them and they will do fine... set your expectations for them as they will with you when you miss

The Kid


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

good advice.. ohh and MISS what does that mean? :lol: ohh wait is it the same as when the wife says "YOU missed the toilet"?


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

aww thats nice to read cuz im onw of those owners, got a 15month ole choco lab hunted him every oppurtunity last year he loved it,( only retrieved 1 hun though, i am holding my breath and praying that his first goose retrieves happens sept 1. im more excited for him retrieving than hunting itself.


----------

